# Side maker light



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Im trying to find a clear side marker light has anyone had any luck with this? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Here ya go.. They are not cheap though...: Klearz : Chevrolet :..


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I haven't been able to justify spending that much for side markers so I smoked mine with plasti dip smoke. You probably want clear over smoked but to me anything is better than stock.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Matt585 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya I picked up a pair of smoked off eBay I paid 20 bucks came wth housings as well just waiting for weather to break then finishing vinyl, mud flaps, side markers and fogs.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I haven't been able to justify spending that much for side markers so I smoked mine with plasti dip smoke. You probably want clear over smoked but to me anything is better than stock.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I wasn't going to spend that much on marker lights either. I had mine smoked for $60. Here's pics of mine with lights off then on.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

That's clean but I think that the clear would match better I'm going to Plasti dip my rims and then get black handles so maybe I should just smoke my side markers. 

But yeah 90 for a set that's stupid expensive. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> That's clean but I think that the clear would match better I'm going to Plasti dip my rims and then get black handles so maybe I should just smoke my side markers.
> 
> But yeah 90 for a set that's stupid expensive.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Plasti dipped rims and black handles..yeah u should stick with the theme and just smoke the markers.. I like those style rims on your car. I wish my car had them.I plan on dipping my rims also..


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Can you Plasti dip the side marker? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

GE Axiom said:


> Can you Plasti dip the side marker?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


In some states its illegal to paint or tint any lights including sidemarker Lenses.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Would they even be able to tell? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

usually only when you go to get an inspection.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> In some states its illegal to paint or tint any lights including sidemarker Lenses.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes it's illegal here in NC but I take my car to someone that I slide an extra $20 on the side, so I pass inspection  Never take your car to a "chain car shop" or they'll definitely fail your inspection.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Yea i write inspections here in Texas also but do the Cops bother you about it.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Yea i write inspections here in Texas also but do the Cops bother you about it.


The only thing the cops bother u for in NC is if they suspect the tint on your windows are too dark and if you have a tinted cover over your license plate. That's it. They leave the rest up to the people who do inspections.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Im trying to find a clear side marker light has anyone had any luck with this?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I'd love to have those side markers on my Cruze. Wanna trade bumpers? lol


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Hsha nah I think im going to just smoke them and then go from there. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

bci26401 said:


> The only thing the cops bother u for in NC is if they suspect the tint on your windows are too dark and if you have a tinted cover over your license plate. That's it. They leave the rest up to the people who do inspections.



Which part of NC do you live in, just seeing if they are the same way across the whole state. Im in the Wilmington area, and that is a true statment with adding excessive speeding and drugs and DWI's


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

APCruze said:


> Which part of NC do you live in, just seeing if they are the same way across the whole state. Im in the Wilmington area, and that is a true statment with adding excessive speeding and drugs and DWI's


I live in High Point and the cops are tuff out here. As long u don't bring attention to yourself they live u alone.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

The guy here said they would do them for 50 im thinking of smoking the tail lights a tad bit what yoy guys think? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

GE Axiom said:


> The guy here said they would do them for 50 im thinking of smoking the tail lights a tad bit what yoy guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I love the way they look, I'm just holding back because I want to make sure I stay legal. Debating if I wanna deal with any flack I may get even though they are "legal".

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Shocker (Mar 17, 2013)

I got some gloss black paint and blacked them out even take out the bulbs. I hate orange side markers! Since its a black car you don't even notice the markers until your just a couple feet away. Did the same to my GTO. As for tails make sure you have someone who knows what their doing cause it can become a mess quick. My GTOs are perfect completely gloss black when off, but when on they give all the output of stock.









Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I do like my front end to have some amber not that nasty yellow. I'm going to smoke the side markers and maybe put a good In to it. i really wanted to do the clear with a switch back and wire in my turn signal but im not going to pay 90 dollars for a clear.


----------

